# حلقة بحث عن الامواج فوق الصوتية في المجال الطبي



## جاكس (19 فبراير 2010)

يحتوي هذا الملف على حلقة بحث عن الامواج فوق الصوتية التي تفيد في المجال الطبي
و قد تم ذكر بعض التطبيقات التي تستخدم فيها هذه الامواج


----------



## medical.eng89 (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------

